
Trump Seeks Court Order Against County Registrar in Nevada - spuiszis
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-11-08/trump-seeks-court-order-against-county-registrar-in-nevada
======
grzm
Actual article title: North Carolina Computer Failures Lead to Extended Voting

